# The Tyisking/Ceaser Super thread of FAQ



## Tyiskingg (31 Mar 2015)

I recently applied for the reserves and I am 16 I was wondering  after I am finished high school can I join the reg force full time


----------



## mariomike (31 Mar 2015)

Tyiskingg said:
			
		

> I recently applied for the reserves and I am 16 I was wondering  after I am finished high school can I join the reg force full time



Who can apply:
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#who

See also,

The age to join the reserves  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/118188.0


----------



## runormal (1 Apr 2015)

In my opinion you'd be better off skipping the reserves. Don't get me wrong, I'm a reservist, and I love it and would recommend it to anyone. However given how you want to go regforce directly after highschool I think it would make more sense to just apply to the reg force.

Its likely going to take 6months to a year for your application to get processed. Once your in the reserves it is going to take  1-2 years to be qualified, depending on your trade, your availability. Etc. Then you'll have to put in a component transfer, which isn't hard to do but it takes time. Likely somewhere in the ball park of 1-2 years but it could be longer than that.

Itd be faster just to apply straight for the reg force IMO.


----------



## Tyiskingg (1 Apr 2015)

I know there is no official answer but I wanted to know on average how long will it take if the occupation you applied for is hiring and doing direct entry.


----------



## Master Corporal Steven (1 Apr 2015)

Welcome to the “Ask a CAF Recruiter” section. The members tagged as “CAF Recruiter” are official Canadian Armed Forces recruiters. They will identify themselves with their rank, first name and the Forces.ca avatar. In order to best answer questions, there are some rules that need to be adhered to.

This section is for persons who have questions about joining the Canadian Armed Forces, occupations, different enrolment programs, and prerequisites. Much of the information can be found at Forces.ca, or the Recruiting FAQ and wiki section of this site. Before you ask a question, you should be searching the forum or the Forces.ca website for these answers.

*We will not answer questions about technical difficulties with the application process, or the website. We will not answer questions about difficulties contacting your recruiting centre or general inquires with regards to your current application or file.* These questions can be asked here: http://forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73


----------



## mariomike (1 Apr 2015)

Tyiskingg said:
			
		

> I know there is no official answer but I wanted to know on average how long will it take if the occupation you applied for is hiring and doing direct entry.



SELECTION PROCESS ESTIMATE 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118428.0.html

See Reply #1 and #2.


----------



## upandatom (1 Apr 2015)

runormal said:
			
		

> In my opinion you'd be better off skipping the reserves. Don't get me wrong, I'm a reservist, and I love it and would recommend it to anyone. However given how you want to go regforce directly after highschool I think it would make more sense to just apply to the reg force.
> 
> Its likely going to take 6months to a year for your application to get processed. Once your in the reserves it is going to take  1-2 years to be qualified, depending on your trade, your availability. Etc. Then you'll have to put in a component transfer, which isn't hard to do but it takes time. Likely somewhere in the ball park of 1-2 years but it could be longer than that.
> 
> Itd be faster just to apply straight for the reg force IMO.



I have to disagree, 
Let them Join the reserves, complete the Basic/QL3 in the reserves, graduate High school then go Reg. 
Not to knock the reserves, but sometimes you get on courses faster etc. 
For example I had an 18 year old on my PLQ, Reservist, just graduated High School, pretty switched on. He started going through the CT process about a month or two before the PLQ. He spent two months on the PLQ, and then was done the CT process two months after. 6 Months is not a long time if you can time it in properly. Hes now getting his leaf(or has) two years later, so a 22 Year old MCpl, yes he is a little wet behind the ears, but he has been successful in his career path thus far and is mature and responsible. 
Have to Figure, he could fully retire early to mid 40s. 

IF your the same way, it could be a good path for you.  OR being in the reserves could show you you dont want the military. ITs a good way to test the waters.


----------



## Tyiskingg (1 Apr 2015)

how would BMQ work if your still a student in highschool and you join the reserves is there an alternative option or would you do it during the summer time?


----------



## mariomike (1 Apr 2015)

Tyiskingg said:
			
		

> how would BMQ work if your still a student in highschool and you join the reserves is there an alternative option or would you do it during the summer time?



If you anticipate scheduling conflicts with a Summer BMQ, best to contact Recruiting and let them know when you may, or may not, be available for basic training. 

These discussions are about Weekend Reserve BMQ, if that is what you are referring to as an "alternative option":

https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+acs&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=dEkcVeSKMomN8QeG6IFQ&gws_rd=ssl#rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&q=site:army.ca++weekend+BMQ


----------



## brihard (1 Apr 2015)

Tyiskingg said:
			
		

> how would BMQ work if your still a student in highschool and you join the reserves is there an alternative option or would you do it during the summer time?



High schoolers are a large part of the recruiting base for the reserves. The BMQ course is often run on weekends to accomodate this. Most units will (often in conjunction with a few other nearby units) run BMQ courses over maybe 10 or so weekends. It's usually roughly two weekends a month.

BMQ is just the first course you need to get qualified. To be of any use you would be expected to be available for a couple months in the summer to get the rest of your basic training done.
The recruiter for whichever regiment you're applying for should have further info for you. Good luck!


----------



## faivious (2 Apr 2015)

I was looking around for the same thing, and I came across this:

_"Got the call today. Accepted AERE. BMOQ starts Aug 26th.

Recruiting Centre: CFVRC
Local Recruiting Centre: Toronto RC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (DEO)
Trade Choice 1: Aerospace Engineer
Trade Choice 2: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 3: EME
Online Application Date: April 7, 2013
Date Application sent to Toronto RC: June 14, 2013
Paperwork Submitted: June 20th, 2013
CFAT: June 25th, 2013
Interview: July 3rd, 2013
Medical: July 2nd, 2013
Merit Listed: July 21st, 2013
Position offered: Aug 6th, 2013
Swearing in: Aug 21st, 2013
Basic Training Begins: Aug 26th, 2013"_

His process went through fairly faster than most I've seen around on the site.
From what I took in, it can range from a 6 months to 2 years for the whole application process to go through.
Currently I'm in my CFAT portion of the process for Reserves DEO, will update you if you'd like.


----------



## Wincity (2 Apr 2015)

Recently I contacted the CFRC in London. I asked if they could provide me with an update on my application status. I was told that they are now waiting for HQ to determine whether I would be moving forward for medical and interview appointments. 

From what I understand, my references have been contacted and my application is not missing any paperwork. 

I understand that this is a lengthy process; just eager to hear something.

Would anyone be able to tell me if this is a positive thing? Is this a normal process? Is there a possibility that I could be in BMOQ before the next year?

(Wrote CFAT, and met requirements for Infantry, Armour and Artillery Officer in early March, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Master Corporal Steven (7 Apr 2015)

Good day Wincity,

Welcome to the “Ask a CAF Recruiter” section. The members tagged as “CAF Recruiter” are official Canadian Armed Forces recruiters. They will identify themselves with their rank, first name and the Forces.ca avatar. In order to best answer questions, there are some rules that need to be adhered to.

This section is for persons who have questions about joining the Canadian Armed Forces, occupations, different enrolment programs, and prerequisites. Much of the information can be found at Forces.ca, or the Recruiting FAQ and wiki section of this site. Before you ask a question, you should be searching the forum or the Forces.ca website for these answers.

*We will not answer questions about technical difficulties with the application process, or the website. We will not answer questions about difficulties contacting your recruiting centre or general inquires with regards to your current application or file.* These questions can be asked here: http://forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73


----------



## DAA (8 Apr 2015)

Wincity said:
			
		

> Recently I contacted the CFRC in London. I asked if they could provide me with an update on my application status. I was told that they are now waiting for HQ to determine whether I would be moving forward for medical and interview appointments.
> From what I understand, my references have been contacted and my application is not missing any paperwork.
> I understand that this is a lengthy process; just eager to hear something.
> Would anyone be able to tell me if this is a positive thing? Is this a normal process? Is there a possibility that I could be in BMOQ before the next year?
> ...



This is part of the normal process, all you and your CFRC can do now, is wait.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Apr 2015)

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________

Merged with other locked thread asking the same answered question......and LOCKED


----------



## Tyiskingg (9 Apr 2015)

Can I use my student ID card as a valid ID when applying to the forces I mean it has everything on it so I don't see why I couldn't


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Apr 2015)

Because it's not issued by a provincial or federal government.


----------



## Tyiskingg (9 Apr 2015)

Damn alright well that suck because now I have to wait four to six weeks just to continue my application but thanks for info


----------



## DnentonSg (10 Apr 2015)

Tyiskingg said:
			
		

> Damn alright well that suck because now I have to wait four to six weeks just to continue my application but thanks for info



Birth Certificate+Pass port+Drivers license all worked for me..you should have at least two of those


----------



## Tyiskingg (11 Apr 2015)

So I'm going to be doing my CFAT in the next couple of weeks and I wanted to know if anyone can give me some tips on how I can study for this. Even though there are external links given to me I don't feel like it's enough and I wanted to know if someone could help me out and give me some pointers or things I should put my focus more on.  Also I feel that the test preps aren't even grade 10 level education and it's much more difficult then what I was taught in grade 10 anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## mariomike (11 Apr 2015)

Tyiskingg said:
			
		

> So I'm going to be doing my CFAT in the next couple of weeks and I wanted to know if anyone can give me some tips on how I can study for this.



Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) FAQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/23193.0;nowap
28 pages.

In case you want to work on your math,

?MATH?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/109763.0/nowap.html

"what type of math is on the aptitude test?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106898.0

"Math questions on the test":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30895.0/nowap.html

"CFAT Math Problem Solving":  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/91357.0

"Not the best at math..":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107441.0

"CFAT Math + other question":  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80466.0

"How does one 'relearn' math?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26449.0

"I suck at math (CFAT worries)":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/65081.0

"If you need help in Math for the CFAT":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/60947.0/nowap.html

More CFAT:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+CFTA&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=iWopVaukDIiN8Qf-6YCgAg&gws_rd=ssl#rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&q=site:army.ca+CFAT


----------



## Tyiskingg (23 Apr 2015)

Is the RETP program closed for the year or is it still open because I was told this in the middle of my application process


----------



## rjfreeman (23 Apr 2015)

Hello Tyiskingg

Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF).

At this time the RETP program is closed for the year. It is suggested that you contact your local recruiting detachment to see about other options in the Canadian Armed Forces.


If you have any other questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Tyiskingg (23 Apr 2015)

So how long do you anticipate this wait period would be a full year or a couple of months?


----------



## Loachman (23 Apr 2015)

Another merge...

Tyiskingg - Read more. Use the Search Function more. Post fewer questions that have been asked again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again.


----------



## tayron jr (25 Apr 2015)

Hello, 
It has been over 10 days since I applied for the reserve and I still have not heard anything from the CAF. This is the only email I got:


Good day. This notice is to confirm the receipt of your on-line employment application to the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) and to inform you that your file has been opened at the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group. Based on your eligibility, CAF recruiting priorities and occupation availability a decision will be made whether or not to process your application. Should it be determined that your application will be processed, you will be notified by us and your file will then be transferred to the recruiting centre closest to you. Thank you for your interest in the CAF.

now I am not sure what do, should I just keep waiting or should I go pay them a visit? 
thanks


----------



## KingWongQc (25 Apr 2015)

Keep waiting and be patient ! You'll probably have to wait about more than 14 days before your caft. And more and more for the entire process. So be patient.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2015)

KingWongQc said:
			
		

> Keep waiting and be patient ! You'll probably have to wait about more than 14 days before your caft. And more and more for the entire process. So be patient.



Although good advice, please refrain from posting in this part of the forum reserved for serving CAF Recruiters.


----------



## KingWongQc (25 Apr 2015)

Oh yeah, sorry no problem.


----------



## Loachman (25 Apr 2015)

Welcome to Army.ca, tayron jr. I see that you just registered here today and almost immediately launched your question. Take some time and look around. Your question has been asked and answered many times before.

Reserve applications are handled differently. That is explained in older threads. Have you visited the Reserve unit that you wish to join? If not, you need to.


----------



## cadenc (25 Apr 2015)

I am in the same boat. Applied online to reserve on 7 April 2015, got the same confirmation email as you. Had not heard anything. Emailed RecruitingApplicationManagement@forces.gc.ca on 21 April 2015 and the basically said they had a backlog of applications and I would be notified by email when my application had been processed. It is now 25 April 2015 and still no word.


----------



## Masarev (25 Apr 2015)

Hello,

     I am currently a full time student at college, and I am looking at joining the reserves. I have a question about this though, I am currently home for the summer and I want to be in the regiment back where I am taking school. Can I do basic down here and still be in the regiment up there and if so, should I join the regiment down here then transfer to up there?

Thanks.


----------



## Loachman (26 Apr 2015)

Dear Same Boat

Please see my previous post in this thread.

The Search Engine is your friend: http://Army.ca/forums/threads/110370/post-1226121.html#msg1226121

If you have not contacted the Reserve unit that you wish to join, you will need to do so.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2015)

Masarev said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am currently a full time student at college, and I am looking at joining the reserves. I have a question about this though, I am currently home for the summer and I want to be in the regiment back where I am taking school. Can I do basic down here and still be in the regiment up there and if so, should I join the regiment down here then transfer to up there?
> 
> Thanks.



Google is your friend.  A Google SEARCH would have greatly helped you, a college student, find the necessary information; as it has been asked and answered on this very site too numerous to count.

For you:

The steps to joining a Reserve unit are as follows:

Find a Reserve unit that is near where you reside, and if they hold "Information Sessions", please attend one.  If they do not hold Information Sessions, pay the Reserve unit a visit and talk to their Recruiting staff.  They will arrange a timing for you to be interviewed and from there, if you are an acceptable prospect, they will give you a letter and/or instructions as to apply online through the CAF Recruiting website.  

You require acceptance from the Reserve unit for the CAF Recruiters to process your online application. 

The CAF Recruiters will process your application, conduct all the necessary tests and interviews, and process all your necessary documentation.

Once the CAF Recruiters have successfully processed your application, they will send the necessary paperwork to the Reserve unit to finalize your enrollment into the Reserve unit.  

On your enrollment the Reserve unit will finalize the documentation to start your pay, etc.

In your case, as you are not living in your home town, but going to college, it would be wisest to join a Reserve unit near your college where you will be able to "Parade" weekly.  

The process of enrolling into the Reserves is quite lengthy, so your likelihood of getting into a Reserve unit before the summer are nil.  Cases have been known to have taken two to three years from start to finish in the application process.  If you are set on joining the Reserves, find a unit that will suit your situation and apply now.


----------



## Tyiskingg (26 Apr 2015)

So I'm currently 16 turning 17 in a couple of months because I'm turning 17 in the same year I'll be 17 before I do basic traiNing so can I apply now or do I still have to wait?


----------



## Pwegman (26 Apr 2015)

To apply to the Forces, you must:

Be a Canadian Citizen.
Be 17 years of age, with parental consent, or older, except:
Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applications must be 16 or older.
Reserve Force - Applicants may be 16 years of age if they are also enrolled as a full-time high school student.
Have completed at least Grade 10 or Secondaire IV (in Quebec).
Certain entry programs and occupations require higher levels of education.


----------



## mariomike (26 Apr 2015)

Tyiskingg said:
			
		

> So I'm currently 16 turning 17 in a couple of months because I'm turning 17 in the same year I'll be 17 before I do basic traiNing so can I apply now or do I still have to wait?





			
				Tyiskingg said:
			
		

> I recently applied for the reserves and I am 16 I was wondering  after I am finished high school can I join the reg force full time


----------



## Loachman (27 Apr 2015)

Replacing CFAT with Army.ca would save Her Majesty a pile of money and improve effectiveness of the recruiting system.

Can't figure out how/can't be bothered to use the Search Function or do even the most rudimentary research? Can't get in...


----------



## Tyiskingg (27 Apr 2015)

Can somebody give me a basic idea or their experience of when they did their file submission and how long it took to get a appointment. Also is it an option to do the cfat on the same day or do you have to wait for another appointment.


----------



## GreenWood (27 Apr 2015)

You will be doing the CFAT on a different day, and by using the search function you will find hundreds if not thousands of post regarding length of applications. It varies for multiple of reasons and therefore everyone's application is processed at a different pace.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2015)

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED on several occassions......READ MORE......POST LESS.


If you are unable to figure out how to read what has already been asked and answered, perhaps you do not have what it takes to join the CAF.


TOPIC LOCKED.

George 
army.ca Staff


----------



## Tyiskingg (29 Apr 2015)

What happens during file submission I'm scheduled for Monday and I just want to know what to expect


----------



## GreenWood (29 Apr 2015)

You just got a thread locked for this exact same question...


----------



## Tyiskingg (29 Apr 2015)

Sorry I don't really understand the rules of this site


----------



## dangerboy (29 Apr 2015)

Tyiskingg said:
			
		

> Sorry I don't really understand the rules of this site



Here are the rules so you can reacquaint  yourself with them: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2015)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Here are the rules so you can reacquaint  yourself with them: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html



To add to the above, the "updated:  2014_06_25" Rainbow Post.
http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/82669/post-795111.html#msg795111


----------



## Tyiskingg (3 May 2015)

In which part of the process would you be scheduled to write the cfat


----------



## DAA (3 May 2015)

Tyiskingg said:
			
		

> In which part of the process would you be scheduled to write the cfat



Regular Force write the CFAT before doing anything else.  Reserve Force write the CFAT after successful completion of their FORCE Test (physical fitness test).   After the CFAT both processes should be the same.

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100


----------



## Loachman (3 May 2015)

Yet Another merge...

Tyiskingg - _*AGAIN*_ - Read more. Use the Search Function more. Post fewer questions that have been asked again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again.

Mariomike gave you the link to the CFAT thread in Reply 20. I told you exactly what I just said above right after that, in Reply 21. Go back and look.

Unless you can follow simple direction, you are not going to succeed in your goal.


----------



## Tyiskingg (10 May 2015)

How hard do you guys think it would be to mess up getting into infantry? Is there a certain amount of points I need to qualify?


----------



## George Wallace (10 May 2015)

You have been WARNED numerous times.  READ MORE and post less.  YOU have asked questions, as witnessed in this thread dedicated solely to YOU, that have been answered in detail thousands of times already.  If you are not able to read those threads, you are not likely to be a good candidate to apply as a prospect to the CAF.  

WELCOME TO THE WARNING SYSTEM


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (10 May 2015)

Tyisking isn't stupid... he's a troll. There's no way someone can't take a hint at this point


----------



## mariomike (10 May 2015)

Tyiskingg said:
			
		

> How hard do you guys think it would be to mess up getting into infantry? Is there a certain amount of points I need to qualify?



Asked and answered many times.

CFAT infantry score  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110464/post-1227847.html#msg1227847


----------



## Loachman (11 May 2015)

Tyiskingg said:
			
		

> How hard do you guys think it would be to mess up getting into infantry?



How hard is it to mess up on an internet forum?

If you cannot take simple direction, and a little responsibility for your own future, you will not have much of a future.


----------



## DAA (12 May 2015)

Tyiskingg said:
			
		

> How hard do you guys think it would be to mess up getting into infantry? Is there a certain amount of points I need to qualify?



I'd forget about asking all these questions as they mean nothing until you write the CFAT.  I'd recommend you start STUDYING for the CFAT and once you have your results, then that would be the time to ask questions.


----------

